# Moles, Earthworms and Carbaryl



## PLohr (10 mo ago)

I have been having difficulties controlling moles on our property. It is about one acre. There seems to be more moles than we've seen in seven years. We have caught two over the years so we are pretty sure they indeed moles.

*Any thoughts on using something like Carbaryl to reduce the earthworm population, in hopes of reducing the mole population? *

According to the site linked below, Carbaryl is fairly toxic to earthworms. Scroll down to the table named "_Appendix. Summary of Lab and Field Data on Toxicity of Chemicals to Earthworms_".
https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms

Carbaryl is labeled for turfgrass (see the link below, second column of text, section is titled "_LAWNS, RECREATIONAL, AND ORNAMENTAL TURF AREAS_").
http://horizon.wiki/images/3/38/Andersons_Carbaryl_8%_DG_Label.pdf

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Carbaryl will kill earthworms and grubs, but some studies say reducing a mole's food supply will just make them more active:

https://www.uaex.uada.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-9095.pdf



> …Grub control chemicals may have an effect on the number of moles a site may feed, but it is ineffective in eliminating moles from a landscape. Anecdotal evidence suggests visible mole damage may increase as a mole hunts more vigorously to replace part of its diet. Therefore, grub control chemicals should be applied to a landscape to control grubs and not moles.


----------

